# Moving to Virginia .... laws



## jags325ci (Oct 23, 2005)

Hey i don't know if this is the best place to post this but i need some feedback. 

I'm moving to Springfield, Virginia (currently living in Michigan) just for one year. 

I was looking at local Virginia laws, such as rear & FRONT license plates, emission check, registration, insurance, and tinting laws. (my car is not tinted)

Can someone tell me any benifits/drawbacks to the following choices. 

1. Should I just leave my car registered as Michigan. (That way I don't have to do a emission test, and get an ugly front plate)

2. Just use my Michigan driver license. That way any traffic citations i get won't carry over to my Michigan Insurance (i think they don't have reciprocity).

3, any thing else I shold be thinking about. 

thanks... 

325ci


----------



## glenmal (Jan 17, 2005)

*From CA to VA 2001*

2. VA does not do emmission testing.

Safety check required, but it is mostlly headlight and tire tread. $15 all dealers and tire stores do it and even a few gas stations.

Bringing cars form CA to VA was a piece of cake.

Welcome to the "Old Dominion!"



jags325ci said:


> Hey i don't know if this is the best place to post this but i need some feedback.
> 
> I'm moving to Springfield, Virginia (currently living in Michigan) just for one year.
> 
> ...


----------



## Wingboot (Jan 8, 2002)

VA has front plates

go to dmvnow.org to view selections


----------



## autobahn (Jul 12, 2003)

No radar detectors in VA and DC.

Make sure you switch your plates and pay your property taxes in 30 days. You will get a sticker to put on your windshield. Neighbors are notorious for turning in Neighbors when you run around without VA plates and stickers.

Hope you like traffic!


----------



## Tanning machine (Feb 21, 2002)

autobahn said:


> Make sure you switch your plates and pay your property taxes in 30 days. You will get a sticker to put on your windshield. Neighbors arenotorious for turning in Neighbors when you run around without VA plates and stickers.


And the state is pretty big on doing it, especially in the DC area, because there are so many people doing just what you are.

That said, if you have a garage and are going to maintain some sort of residence or connection to Michigan (e.g., work or renting out your house), you might be able to get away with it. If you're sure it's only a year, I personaly would try to avoid the hassle.

(adding some quick legal research)
In fact, Virginia gives you 6 months if you're a non-resident (which you can claim if you have intent to return to Michigan)

Va. law


----------



## shortyb (Dec 5, 2004)

glenmal said:


> 2. VA does not do emmission testing.


Most northern VA counties, including Fairfax (where Springfield is located) require emissions testing.


----------



## swchang (Oct 5, 2003)

One year? Military?


----------



## Alfred Neuman (Apr 5, 2005)

you'll want out..........like me from VA.

but enjoy the crappy traffic in the no.va area. remember.......mixing bowl going to springfield during the week after 3pm= BAD! (youll be stuck in crappy taffic).


----------



## Alfred Neuman (Apr 5, 2005)

tinting your car in VA is 35% front 50% back.


----------



## jags325ci (Oct 23, 2005)

Thanx for all the info guys. 

I heard something from a friend that you have to pay property tax on the car ..is that right? 

If i get pulled over, all I have to say is that i'm working here temporarily, I’ll still have a valid Michigan driver license with a valid Michigan address, a Michigan registration, and Proof of Insurance. 


it seems like a lot of work too
1. Register my car ($$)
2. I'll have to get Virginia car insurance then ($$)
3. get two plates ($$)
4. Get a Safty inspection and/or emission inspection ($$)


----------



## shortyb (Dec 5, 2004)

You don't have to worry about the cops and out of state registration. You have to worry about the dept. of Taxation nazis. Like Tanning Machine said, you have 6 months to comply. If not, they boot your car under a program called Target. Allows for the county to give folks who turn in tax scofflaws $100. I'm not sure on the exact figure, but the property tax is right around $1.30 per $1K of assessed value. Currently you only have to pay 30% of that total under the Tax Relief program the elimination of the car tax started.

FWIW, you can register your car on-line AFTER you get it inspected and emissions certified (most gas stations do this). Trust me, you don't want to spend your day at the DMV. Plus, if you use a big name insurance company, more than likely they will do business in VA. Just have your agent make the adjustments for driving/garaging here. Welcome, hope you like traffic.


----------



## ase2dais (Aug 26, 2005)

jags325ci said:


> Hey i don't know if this is the best place to post this but i need some feedback.
> 
> I'm moving to Springfield, Virginia (currently living in Michigan) just for one year.
> 
> ...


You are actually going to live in my neighborhood

. yes there is safety and emission testing.
. Insurance company will not insure you if you dont have the car register here, unless you are military
. there alot of cops eyeing speeders here, just take note
. if you are going to be here for only a year, you may get away of not getting a county property tax sticker
. car garage in fairfax are require to get a county sticker 60 days after the car gets here. That cost 25 dollars, thats only for the sticker. County residents pay annual property taxes in Oct for the privilege to drivnig the car in the county. You may get away from payin this, check the dept of taxation. I know military are exmpt from paying taxes and the $25 window sticker.
. i live in the Kingstowne Area in Springfield, Ive lived in the general area 25yrs, Ive seen it developed, I thnk Kingstowne provides the best area for easy access to most place, HOV, carpool, bus, metro and rail system, bike trails, shops and access to most major roadways.


----------



## Shabba (Feb 26, 2005)

I moved here a year ago from Atlanta. I love it and do not intend to move back anytime soon. With that said, I must concur with the others here and warn you of the insane taxes for cars here. Property tax is fine but some counties, like Henrico where I live (well, actually in Richmond city, but that's a different story for a different day) are Gestapo about making sure you are up to date on everything. If you get caught here with an out of state license, tag, etc., you _might_ get away with a warning. Probably not. If you do, you WILL be marked, as my sister was, and will get smacked big time if you get caught again. As you should for disobeying the law. I point this out so that if you are a slacker (not saying you are) and don't take care of stuff promptly, Virginia will not suffer you gladly.


----------

